# December 2018 Money Factor



## Mjg929 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi Everyone! I was wondering if the MF changed for December. Nov was .00182 to .00222. Thanks again!


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

Mjg929 said:


> Hi Everyone! I was wondering if the MF changed for December. Nov was .00182 to .00222. Thanks again!


Dec MF won't get published till Monday (Nov programs run though today).

Also, the base MF for Nov is .00182, but dealers can (and a lot of the time do) mark up the MF by .0004, which would make it .00222. I suspect that's what your dealer is doing.


----------



## Mjg929 (Dec 2, 2018)

Dec MF won***8217;t get published till Monday (Nov programs run though today).

Also, the base MF for Nov is .00182, but dealers can (and a lot of the time do) mark up the MF by .0004, which would make it .00222. I suspect that***8217;s what your dealer is doing.[/QUOTE]

Thanks again for the reply! I figured as much. I was looking at a vehicle and they quoted .00222 but got them down to .00182. That vehicle didn***8217;t work out, so I didn***8217;t close the deal and now I***8217;m into Dec. I***8217;m curious to see if it has gotten worse each month this year. Unfortunately I could not find the historical MF month by month.


----------



## Greg @ East Bay BMW (Jul 6, 2013)

It stayed the same.


----------



## cas (Nov 22, 2006)

*Money factor devember*

If you actually DO THE MATH x3 2019 or a x5 2019 the money factor seems to be lower in order to get the payment amount they specify. Maybe I'm wrong .


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

cas said:


> If you actually DO THE MATH x3 2019 or a x5 2019 the money factor seems to be lower in order to get the payment amount they specify. Maybe I'm wrong .


you cant calculate MF based on the BMWUSA deals because of:
Dealer contribution may vary and could affect your actual lease payment.

you need MF, RV, MSRP, and cap cost to come to the payment.

you can only be missing one to be able to reverse the calculation.


----------



## Burgenlander (Jun 9, 2007)

Orient330iNYC said:


> you cant calculate MF based on the BMWUSA deals because of:
> Dealer contribution may vary and could affect your actual lease payment.
> 
> you need MF, RV, MSRP, and cap cost to come to the payment.
> ...


Orient, BMWUSA now discloses the cap cost (including the 'suggested dealer contribution' and customer down payment) for their deals. Under "Offers and Finance" there is an "Important Info" link just under the "Leasing at $x per month" for each model that takes you to this information. (This must be a fairly recent change because I remember seeing the language you included in your reply.)

(And by the way, I primarily lurk on these forums but you are one of my several "must-reads" so thank you; I have learned a lot from you over the years.)


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

cas said:


> If you actually DO THE MATH x3 2019 or a x5 2019 the money factor seems to be lower in order to get the payment amount they specify. Maybe I'm wrong .


Its more likely that you calculated incorrectly, than greg @ east bay being wrong (he would know first hand after all..)


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Burgenlander said:


> Orient, BMWUSA now discloses the cap cost (including the 'suggested dealer contribution' and customer down payment) for their deals. Under "Offers and Finance" there is an "Important Info" link just under the "Leasing at $x per month" for each model that takes you to this information. (This must be a fairly recent change because I remember seeing the language you included in your reply.)
> 
> (And by the way, I primarily lurk on these forums but you are one of my several "must-reads" so thank you; I have learned a lot from you over the years.)


ah, I did not notice that.

you are correct.

even that said. the MF does calculate out the same as greg states:








(2019 X3 M40i)


----------



## mikeny (Jul 16, 2005)

*.*

how can I get to this online lease calculator ( do you have a direct link?) I keep getting a new version, always used those old screens its pretty much exact to 1$ to official BMWUSA order screens


----------



## Squeak (Sep 13, 2014)

mikeny said:


> how can I get to this online lease calculator ( do you have a direct link?) I keep getting a new version, always used those old screens its pretty much exact to 1$ to official BMWUSA order screens


Leasematic app for phones gets to the same place:


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

The base money factor is exactly .00182

If you aren't getting the expected amount with that number, then something else is wrong or missing in your calculation. It's just math, and you can do it with a pencil. ;-)


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

*Jan MF?*

Know the new #s?


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

.00188 for Jan


----------



## drpie (Dec 4, 2012)

MF for FebrUARY 2019


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

March buy rate moved to 0.00177?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

DJHakim said:


> March buy rate moved to 0.00177?


That has been reported by many on Bimmerpost. At this point, I believe it to be true.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> That has been reported by many on Bimmerpost. At this point, I believe it to be true.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Dealer available rate is 0.00217.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

MJBrown62 said:


> Dealer available rate is 0.00217.


#fakenews. Buy rate is being subsidized by BMWFS at 0.00177 due to the strong economic headwinds dropping US sales 3.6% last month, as overall BMW world wide sales dropped 4.1%, February 2019.


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

Ibiza said:


> #fakenews. Buy rate is being subsidized by BMWFS at 0.00177 due to the strong economic headwinds dropping US sales 3.6% last month, as overall BMW world wide sales dropped 4.1%, February 2019.


I think MJ referred to the max dealer markup, and I assume why MJ posed it that way.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Hence me asking him (not MJ) to clarify.


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

Squeak said:


> Take that up with MJBrown62, a dealer. He is the one who used that phrase first.


:thumbup::tsk::banghead::lmao:


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

May "dealer available rate" seems to be 0.00205.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 13, 2014)

DJHakim said:


> May "dealer available rate" seems to be 0.00205.


You better be careful with that phrase!! ***x1f609;


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Again with the misinformation. For anyone seeing this thinking that’s the lowest you can get, IT IS NOT. that’s the marked up money factor.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 13, 2014)

kjboyd said:


> Again with the misinformation. For anyone seeing this thinking that***8217;s the lowest you can get, IT IS NOT. that***8217;s the marked up money factor.


Wow! You must be fun at parties***8230;


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Actually I am. 

I just don’t like people misleading other people. That is not what this forum was for nor was intended to do or be.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 13, 2014)

kjboyd said:


> Actually I am.
> 
> I just don't like people misleading other people. That is not what this forum was for nor was intended to do or be.


How can anyone read this thread, read the explanation, and then still be confused?

No one is misleading anyone......


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

People don’t always start at the beginning or read the whole thread.


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

DJHakim said:


> May "dealer available rate" seems to be 0.00205.


I saw same May rate drop mentioned in Edmunds forum, so wonder if you found it independently.


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

GerWil said:


> I saw same May rate drop mentioned in Edmunds forum, so wonder if you found it independently.


Independently, yes. Some months it may be able to figure out more easily than others.


----------

